# Jarte good and simple word processor



## kburra (Feb 13, 2018)

Have you ever tried the free office productivity software alternatives out there that can replace Microsoft's Word, Excel or PowerPoint? There's the excellent LibreOffice, OpenOffice or the WPS Suite that you can download and install now.

However, what if you are running out of computer space and all you want is a good and simple word processor? Maybe a standalone text editing program that does not require a full office suite install?

Well, if you are looking for something powerful but lightweight, a basic word processor that can handle multiple text formats, then this free download might just be the thing you need.
Jarte

Jarte is a free and streamlined word processor that's based on Windows' built-in WordPad text editing engine, the same word processor that millions of Windows users rely on time and time again. The difference is that Jarte improves on WordPad's generic functions by providing a sleeker, more user-friendly interface and adds practical functions that WordPad lacks.

For starters, instead of a top menu bar cluttered with labels and buttons that you may not even use, Jarte provides different viewing options including one that streamlines everything with a minimal array of icons.

Jarte also supports multiple document tabs for quickly switching between projects. Instead of opening multiple word processing windows, you can open multiple projects within a single Jarte instance and work on them simultaneously. For even more convenience, you can quickly access the files, folders and fonts you use the most by marking them as "favorites." 

As for other useful functions, Jarte has a spell checker, word count, an online web-based dictionary/thesaurus and handy clipboard access for quickly pasting copied text. It supports Rich Text, Plain Text, and Word Document formats and you can even export your work as a PDF document or as HTML.
For no-frills, clutter-free text editing, Jarte is certainly worth the download.
Jarte is totally free to download and use. Although there's a paid version called Jarte Plus that has more features, the free version should be enough for most people.

One other great thing about Jarte is its size. It's really lightweight and its download/install size is quite small - about 3 MB. You can even get its portable version and run it from a USB stick or save it in the cloud for instant access anywhere....Me I love it

http://www.jarte.com/download.html


----------



## Mike (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi kburra, sounds like a good programme for free, thank you
for the information.

Mike.


----------



## kburra (Feb 13, 2018)

Mike said:


> Hi kburra, sounds like a good programme for free, thank you
> for the information.
> 
> Mike.




Cheers Mike,I now use it instead of Wordpad ,small but with more functions.


----------



## Senex (Feb 25, 2018)

Jarte is likely the best replacement for them that want to get rid of Microsoft Word, but I really like my Word 2003. I do have a back-up app:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Office-tools/Text-editors/AEdit.shtml
It like a simplistic version of Jarte, which I use for quick word processing chores.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

I've been using WPS Office Freeware.  Much the same, Microsoft Office compatible.  https://www.wps.com/


----------



## Haigha (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks, but as a Linux user LibreOffice comes already installed, and fulfills my needs.


----------



## kburra (Mar 1, 2018)

Haigha said:


> Thanks, but as a Linux user LibreOffice comes already installed, and fulfills my needs.



Jarte is not meant to replace any Office Suite basically just better than Word Pad (More options)


----------

